

Using .gemspecs as Intended - potomak
http://yehudakatz.com/2010/04/02/using-gemspecs-as-intended/

======
shubber
I've always found that post a nice tutorial on how to build gems.

Just to plug a little bit, I've been working on a set of Rake Tasklibs to
manage building and releasing gems called corundum that I'd be glad of
feedback on.

